# Philips Crystal Vision versus Philips Blue Vision



## IthacaIsGorges (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm currently running Crystal's with LED side markers & city lights on my MK5 Jetta, and they aren't matching up as well as I'd like them too...does anybody have more experience with the difference between the Blue Vision & Crystal Vision, and would Blue match my LED's a little bit better?


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

might look up your LED's and find out which Kelvin scale color temp they are

and do the same with the light bulbs as well... only thing you will see a difference is that when you are matching a filament bulb with an electronic SMD the color will still be off but not by much... you will have to get pretty close to see the actual difference.. 


Try that out though it should get you where you need to go

I think your Crystal Vision is about 4000K so they is lower end of the white scale... if you have blue LED's they are probably closer to 8000K which is why they are not even close... 

(Sorry a little confused on blue?) - if you mean the blue vision -- they are not really that blue just tinted bulb that puts out more whiter light... not really a color temp for those bulbs because the coating is not consistent. 

you would be better off going 8K HID to match the color... only because with the blue coated halogen bulbs you will lose even more visibility than you would with the HID.. 

anyway hope that helps opcorn:


----------

